# Holy S*it I hate politics, and being 23



## Aimlessfakedrifter (Apr 7, 2020)

Tell me about your experiences in your early 20's and how it turned around in your latter years thanks. Preference for the poop stories that are comical, but not opposed to triumphant stories either.


----------



## AWP (Apr 7, 2020)

You're still growing and learning who you are as a person. The company you keep right now is crucial to your developing worldview because you'll typically hear one side of an argument and peer pressure really shapes you.


----------



## Aimlessfakedrifter (Apr 7, 2020)

AWP said:


> You're still growing and learning who you are as a person. The company you keep right now is crucial to your developing worldview because you'll typically hear one side of an argument and peer pressure really shapes you.


    I thoroughly agree, but how fine is the line between the "being the bad company" and "around the wrong people"? Because when I'm around a whole bunch of overachievers I always feel like the outlier. *insert excuse*


----------



## RustyShackleford (Apr 7, 2020)

Hmm, by the time I was 23 I was on my second enlistment.  Wrapped that one up and extended for a year. Took an Afghan vacation at age 25 and left the army at age 26. Worked a variety of odd jobs and took the occasional college class until the man hired me for this thing I’ve been doing for the last 15 or so years.

None of it really makes a fuck (“makes a fuck” was something one of my drill sgts said in basic training, it always makes me laugh, 24+ years and counting).  I prefer to be around people who are better than me, at everything. It makes me push myself that much harder. Mediocrity breeds mediocrity.


----------



## Brill (Apr 7, 2020)

I spent 18 months of my early 20-s learning a foreign language and then how to use it in the military. By the time I was 22, the President made nice with Yelstin and my newly acquired skills weren’t needed so I went back to learn another language to stay relevant. In my late 20-s, same POTUS got some oral in his Oval and stained a dress, so I was sent back over to burn holes in the sky for “good ol’ shoe” (movie ref).

I never “turned it around later” but rather found something I was good at and could earn a few bucks so I’ve been doing since I was twenty something. Not being a dipshit and thinking I was special kept me out of the trailer park and dumpy little town, where I graduated from.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 7, 2020)

I was a teen when Reagan was president.  His presidency shaped my political views more than any other president.  I remember Carter's presidency and how fucked up that was.  I had always been pretty conservative ideologically, but really more libertarian than anything.  Getting older just reinforced it.


----------



## Brill (Apr 7, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> I remember Carter's presidency and how fucked up that was.



Fucking lines for gas!..when the station had it!


----------



## Grunt (Apr 7, 2020)

lindy said:


> Fucking lines for gas!..when the station had it!



Yep...the good ole' odd and even days -- at least that's how it was handled in my AO....


----------



## Steve1839 (Apr 7, 2020)

At 23, I was in the Q course, having escaped the 82nd Airborne Division...married, taking life a day at a time, an event at a time...the only thing that turned around in my latter years was that I went to OCS when I was 26...


----------



## Dame (Apr 7, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> I was a teen when Reagan was president.  His presidency shaped my political views more than any other president.  I remember Carter's presidency and how fucked up that was.  I had always been pretty conservative ideologically, but really more libertarian than anything.  Getting older just reinforced it.


Almost the same here except I was no teen. At 23 I was married with a mortgage already. I was finishing my first degree in SoCal and Reagan was making my life good. Life has turned around so many times I cannot even count them. But right now, life is good thanks to @Steve1839 .


----------



## medicchick (Apr 7, 2020)

Lets see, at 23 I had already helped bring life into this world and watched it leave as a Paramedic, was married and had done a PCS from Georgia to Alaska (after moving from Michigan to Georgia).


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 7, 2020)

23... I was running around Europe getting into trouble, playing hide the pea to annoy Communists. (ask me that one after adult libations)

Politics were downsizing the military, creating crappy morale problems. I swore I wouldn't work for government and ended up spending most of the rest of my life, doing just that. In jobs where we had to be apolitical. 

LL


----------



## AWP (Apr 8, 2020)

Y'all some weakass bitches on this board. By the time I was 23 I'd run a trap house and 7 corners, had hoes on this D 24/ 7, cut an album, flown a few loads of product for them fellows in Medellín, bought my first Maybach, 187'd some snitches, and partied with Jeffrey Epstein.

Also, my boy didn't kill himself.


----------



## Aimlessfakedrifter (Apr 8, 2020)

AWP said:


> Y'all some weakass bitches on this board. By the time I was 23 I'd run a trap house and 7 corners, had hoes on this D 24/ 7, cut an album, flown a few loads of product for them fellows in Medellín, bought my first Maybach, 187'd some snitches, and partied with Jeffrey Epstein.
> 
> Also, my boy didn't kill himself.


I’m jelly, an album deal in the 90’s!?


----------



## Aimlessfakedrifter (Apr 8, 2020)

RustyShackleford said:


> Hmm, by the time I was 23 I was on my second enlistment.  Wrapped that one up and extended for a year. Took an Afghan vacation at age 25 and left the army at age 26. Worked a variety of odd jobs and took the occasional college class until the man hired me for this thing I’ve been doing for the last 15 or so years.
> 
> None of it really makes a fuck (“makes a fuck” was something one of my drill sgts said in basic training, it always makes me laugh, 24+ years and counting).  I prefer to be around people who are better than me, at everything. It makes me push myself that much harder. Mediocrity breeds mediocrity.


Vaycay- contracting? My thing is; did you adjust to “DA” fairly smoothly? My biggest worry other than the pool, is that my mental cohesion falls apart after some time. (I can’t predict the future and imagine this happens to people, so I’m not going to say I’m above it.)


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 8, 2020)

At 23 I had already put all the liquor store employee's grandchildren through college and was taking any tasking the Army would give me, to find a new side piece to bang.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Apr 8, 2020)

Aimlessfakedrifter said:


> Vaycay- contracting? My thing is; did you adjust to “DA” fairly smoothly? My biggest worry other than the pool, is that my mental cohesion falls apart after some time. (I can’t predict the future and imagine this happens to people, so I’m not going to say I’m above it.)



No. 2/75’s first deployment and I adjusted just fine. Accept the fact that you aren’t special or unique and give 100%.  When people start to think they’re a cut above the rest or special is when shit falls apart.


----------



## Aimlessfakedrifter (Apr 12, 2020)

RustyShackleford said:


> No. 2/75’s first deployment and I adjusted just fine. Accept the fact that you aren’t special or unique and give 100%.  When people start to think they’re a cut above the rest or special is when shit falls apart.


I'll keep it to heart.


----------

